# White microorganism swimming in Betta Tank



## Jose (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I am sorry, this is just on going thing after thing with my betta tank. It appears to be something new every time as well (reason for the various threads).

So I have a crowntail betta named Redd, who happens to be the star of various threads I have posted. I just keep having issues with him. At first it was fuzz on rays (then occurred like four more times), then various times he gets constipated (I believe has been eating his rays that have fallen off (happens from the fuzz) and also any snails he finds in the tank (I found snail shells in the poop ball every time he was constipated).

He has apparently gotten a little bump (not sure if just injury or anything worse) on his head, which I noticed three days ago.

He has been through a lot in last several months, and it just appears to be issue after issue.

Well he is in a ten gallon I setup like two-three weeks ago, with heater (temp at 79-80), filter. I added media from a cycled twenty gallon I have when initially setting up as well as dosing with tetra safestart. I have been doing roughly 20-30% water changes every two days to keep his water clean since he fins are growing back from fuzz messing them up. I was also feeding him medicated food (ended last week) to deal with the fuzz he had.

At the moment he is fuzz free, and has been fuzz free for a while now. His fins have been growing back even though slowly. I noticed a little bump on his head two days ago. It doesn't look like something growing on him (I think), it kinda looks like what would happen to us when we bump our head we would get a little knot. The only thing that kinda worries me about it is that under certain light it looks kinda greyish (maybe a scrape or something??).

I was just inspecting Redd, looking as this little bump on his head and I noticed little white things swimming in his tank. I was looking at what I thought was an air bubble but it looked like it was swimming???

I was looking around and noticed there are several of these things on the glass of his tank. Sometimes, I have noticed he eats at things, which I didn't know what to think of, but I noticed just now it is these little white critters he is eating.

My best description is they look like white little fleas that move all over the glass and even swim to the water surface and back down. I don't think I see these thing on him at all. Redd eats them though. I just saw him eat several of these things right now.

I have been advised to try indian almond leaves (since he has been having so many problems), so I have been adding one large leaf for his ten gallon at a time. Since I am not sure about his cycle (at the moment no ammonia (slightly if any), no nitrite, but don't register nitrates) I have been changing his leaf every four days to be sure of no ammonia spike from breakdown of the leaf.

Well, all I have are silk plants, a budda statue, and a rock cave decor so he can hide in it. These were all brand new when I added them to the tank, and even then I washed them with hot water. The only thing I can think of that brought these little critters are the Indian almond leaves (even though I have rinsed them with hot water extensively as well before adding them).

I just wanted to get some input if I should worry about these little things. After a google search I have found they could be anything from some micro crustacean or even parasites.

Please any info I would appreciate.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Do they look like this? There are tiny white dots that are micro crustations that live in tanks with little to no water flow. They are completely harmless and micro predictors (including bettas) will eat them. If you want them gone remove the betta and use a strong flow filter (hob or canister filter) for a week + should get rid of them.
I have these in my 2g cookie jar tank where Alastor, my white delta lives. From a distance they're imposible to see but when I have my face against the glass I can see them on the inside glass and free swimming around. My betta has had no issues with them in there and no sign of illness or stress.


----------



## kittenfish (Dec 1, 2013)

Little critters in your aquarium are normal and most are harmless. Sound like they probably came from your 20 gallon. You might not notice them in most fish tanks because fish like to eat them. This page can help you identify them: http://www.planetinverts.com/what_is_that_bug_in_my_aquarium.html


----------



## Jose (Sep 16, 2014)

I thank you both for the post!!!

@Aqua Aurora
That is them! Thank you for the info! I am glad that they are okay and shouldn't hurt Redd. Poor guys though cause I just see Redd picking the ones swimming in the water off one at a time. Snacks for Redd. If they shouldn't hurt him I may just leave them.

@kittenfish
I don't think I have ever seen these in my twenty gallon, but at the same time my twenty has more fish who are constantly pecking at the plants, gravel, and the glass. I guess they are just constantly eating them. I thank you for the link.
I actually took a magnifying glass to identify them and they look exactly like the cyclops (copepods) on the link.

Again I thank you both for the post.

Sorry, I have just gotten to point where I just suspect something is wrong when it comes to Redd, sense I have had constant issues with him.

I am glad that this good new and as long as the little bump on his head in nothing this may be a rare time where he is actually okay.


----------



## Jose (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I just finished a water change for Redd and I noticed after turning the filter back on. I see little white thread-like worms in his tank as well. At first I thought it was pieces of filter floss (that is how thin they are), but it began to squirm kinda. It doesn't look like it swam just went with the current of the filter.

I was trying to identify it, but after a while I really didn't see them again. I guess just sank to the gravel. My question is how can I tell between okay worms and bad ones (parasites). After looking on the internet there are a great amount of different worms, I guess I am just not sure what to look for. I just want to make Redd is okay in the same water as these things.

Thank you!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Do they look like this? There are tiny white dots that are micro crustations that live in tanks with little to no water flow. They are completely harmless and micro predictors (including bettas) will eat them. If you want them gone remove the betta and use a strong flow filter (hob or canister filter) for a week + should get rid of them.
> I have these in my 2g cookie jar tank where Alastor, my white delta lives. From a distance they're imposible to see but when I have my face against the glass I can see them on the inside glass and free swimming around. My betta has had no issues with them in there and no sign of illness or stress.


This is awsome, and is exactly what I have in my tank. I've always wondered what they were but could never get a good enough pic to ask. Thanks


----------

